# EOS R5 face / eye tracking



## Gundogg (Aug 29, 2020)

I left Canon years ago.... went to Fuji for mirrorless and back to Canon now with this R5. 
I had a question about the face and eye tracking. In both photo and video modes: If you lose an object you are tracking or the camera does not lock on to something to track it seems that I have to hit the Set button to get it back in the mode to search for a face, eye or animal to track. Do i have a setting wrong or is this accurate? Thanks for any help. Love the camera. I have never used a tracking feature before. I have always shot everything in manual.


----------



## Gundogg (Sep 2, 2020)

Has anyone else noticed this camera losing the auto eye focus tracking? Is the best way to activate it to hit the set button? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 2, 2020)

I use the initial point in auto tracking and place it on a face and hit the AF-ON button to start tracking.


----------

